

Sometimes You Just Have to Put a Product Out There  - ryanriddle
http://www.zurb.com/article/1081/sometimes-you-just-have-to-put-it-out-the

======
dooped
Not sure if this is applicable to a company as large and established as Apple,
but I'm reminded of this quote:

"If you’re not embarrassed when you ship your first version you waited too
long."

~~~
ryanriddle
Think it can be totally be applied to Apple.

